# T'avais qu'à (n'avoir qu'à + inf)



## bonjour1

Hola todos,
me gustaria saber si existe en Espana, expresiones coloquiales y similares al  "T'avais qu'à (m'appeler)!" frances...
[ voir "T'aurais du m'appeler crétin!"]
Preciso que debe coresponder a la forma de hablar de chicos de casi 12 anos charlando y bromeando.

Gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## lorenzolan

Hola,
La traducción literal "Hubiera bastado (con) que me llamaras" o "Te bastaba con llamarme" es posible, pero no responde a la situación. Podría llegar a decirlo en ese sentido una persona adulta y quizá un tanto formal.
Versiones más libres, pero (a mi entender) más adecuadas: "¡Me hubieras llamado!", "¿Qué te costaba llamarme?", "¿Por qué no me has llamado?", cualquiera de ellas seguida opcionalmente por algún tipo de insulto.
Espera de todos modos la opinión de los peninsulares.


----------



## bonjour1

Gracias Lorenzolan,
Pues, qué pensais de :"!haber llamadome"
os parece corresponder a este tipo de dialogo amistoso entre jovenes?


----------



## Limenien

¿Haberme llamado?


----------



## café olé

¡Pues haberme llamado (hombre/tío)!=
Pues la próxima vez/Otro día/cuando así/ llámame...=
Podías haber(me) llamado.


----------



## donqui

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*​
¡Hola!
*tu n'as qu'à prendre un taxi* 

les falses amis me dicen "solo tienes que coger un taxi". pero un compañero: "¿por que no coges un taxi?". alguien me explica cual es la buena y por qué.


----------



## Prima Facie

"no tienes más que coger un taxi" y "sólo tienes que coger un taxi" es lo correcto.

"^por qué no coges un taxi" es correcto, pero no tiene el matiz de "tu n'as qu'à"


----------



## SweetDaffodilus

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*​
Hola,

"Il n'avait qu'à faire attention"
¿Cómo traduciríais esta frase al español? Es por ejemplo cuando se avisa a alguien de un peligro y esta persona avisada ha provocado el peligro aunque lo conocía.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Pohana

De manera automática yo diría _en vez de tener cuidado..._


----------



## galizano

Propongo : tenía que haber tenido cuidado.


----------



## Anate

Hola, si es en tono sentenciador, yo diría: "!*Pues que hubiera tenido cuidado!*". Algo así como: Tant pis pour lui/elle, il/elle aurait du faire attention !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

De manera más espontánea, por aquí:
- ¡Peor pa'a (para) él! Haber tenido más cuidado.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## SweetDaffodilus

Gracias por las respuestas son buenas interpretaciones, supongo que todas son correctas!


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí lo resolveríamos con: *'Debió tener cuidado. ¡Él se lo buscó!'*


----------



## vagalume

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*​
Hola a todos:

Creo saber el sentido de esta construcción, pero me gustaría que alguien me especificase el significado. La he visto en esta frase: 

_Tu es en retard. *Tu n'as qu'à prendre un taxi*! 
_
¿Podría ser?: Llegas tarde. No te queda otra que coger un taxi.

¡Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------



## Pohana

Yo lo entiendo más bien como: _Se te hace tarde. Con tomar un taxi te basta/es suficiente._


----------



## PATOUF

Si, lo has traducido muy bien.

PATOUF


----------



## vagalume

Hola Patouf, ¿a qué traducción te refieres, la mía o la de Pohana?
¡Gracias a los dos!


----------



## passiflore

Bonjour, 

Quand nous disons "tu n'as qu'à", c'est en général pour donner une solution à un problème. Cela peut être synonyme de "il n'y a pas d'autre solution que, tant pis pour toi" ou de "une des solutions possibles est de" "je te suggère de" "tu as encore la possibilité de"

Je pense que cela dépend surtout du ton utilisé.

Passiflore


----------



## Pohana

Alors cela veut dire que toutes les trois propositions sont bonnes.


----------



## PATOUF

Hola Vagalume,

Aunque la traducción de Pohana está bien, yo me refería a la tuya.

Un saludo.

PATOUF


----------



## Sono Dot

Salut tout le monde !
J´ai ecouté ce phrase dans une chanson...mais j´ai pas compris.
Comment on pourrait le traduire en espagnol?

on n'a qu'à se cacher sous les draps

Si j´ai  des erreurs, je m´excuse, on pourrait me corriger? s´il vous plaît. Merci =).


----------



## Pohana

Bonne nuit Sono Dot :

Bienvenid@ al foro.

En este hilo encontrarás las acepciones de _on n'a qu'à + infinitif._

Gracias Pohana, he unido los hilos
Paquita (moderadora)

À +
Pohana


----------



## Sono Dot

Gracias! : )


----------



## charmedgirl

Je ne comprends bien qu'est-ce que cette expression veut dire ici. C'est dans le roman "coeur de Pirate". Les enfants parlent sur une fête et des thèmes por se deguiser. Un d'eux dit:

"On n'a qu'à faire une soirée 80's"

ça signifie qu'ils veulent faire une fête sur les 80's ou le contraire? Cpomment on peut dire en espagnol? Merci!


----------

